
Nine Bad Behaviors of Struggling Startup Founders - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/06/nine-bad-behaviors-of-struggling-startup-founders/
======
borisfowler
If you see these, it means it might be time to change something. Do the right
thing and find someone to replace you.

